# Baby Travel Systems



## aura (26 Dec 2009)

My wife and I are currently going mad trying to find a decent baby travel system.

We've read so many reviews about different systems that we are completely confused!

Has anybody any recent feedback on systems they are currently using and would recommend?


----------



## Towger (26 Dec 2009)

It if you around you will find that most/all are big & bulky and people ditch them fairly soon for a standard folding buggy once baby gets a bit bigger. The only one I would recomend is the Phil & Teds, easer to push than a standard buggy, can carry two children and more bags etc. It does not have a dedicated car seat, but you can get an attachment to fit most models.


----------



## pavlov (26 Dec 2009)

We have a quinny buzz at the moment. 

The frame is very heavy for lifting in and out of the car and it's not that easy to fold down. Another thing which I don't like about it is that you need adaptors to attach the carrycot and car seat (maxi cosi) to the frame. If you forget the adaptors you can't use it, as we've done . I also find the adaptors aren't that easy to remove when you need to fold it down. 

However, it does unfold very easily and it does move very easily along the footpath. 

All in all I'd go for something light, easy to fold and which doesn't need adaptors. 

A friend has a britax travel system which seems to fit the criteria but it's hard to know unless you've actually used it. 

The Maclaren Techno XLR is suitable from birth (ie baby can lie flat), folds quite easily, is light and you can get a car seat that attaches to it (and base for easy attachment in car). Again no adaptors needed. 

Hope this helps. Happy to answer any more questions if I can.

P


----------



## j26 (26 Dec 2009)

It will depend on the use you are putting it to.  Will it be used for a lot of walking (cross-country, parks etc), or urban use?  Will it be in and out of the car a lot?  Will the trips be long distance or short hops?  What kind of boot space do you have?  Do you want Isofix for placing it in the car? And very importantly, what is your budget?

We used a Jane Carrera C with a Matrix seat for our first - it was ideal for long journeys as the seat folds flat, but the seat was heavy for carrying around. That pram lasted a lot of walking, and several flights, and is one of the easiest prams to push about.  For the twins we got a Baby Jogger City Mini as it folds very, very, very quickly, and time getting in and out of the car is important this time round.  It's not a travel system, but an attachment can be obtained to turn the single seater version into a system.  I'd readily recommend either.

Your needs will determine the best for you.  Have a think, and then look about for something suitable.


----------



## mystry4all (26 Dec 2009)

I just got a mama&papa's from Argos...names ARIA.....Its awesome...Easy to fold and great to push...and also comfortable for ur baby...Wieght of pram is just 5kg....I travel alot so its very handy...


----------



## eibhlin (11 May 2010)

*buggy*

Hi. I was so confused about travel systems before I had my baby.  I went on to the "Which" consumer site in the UK - and they had a list of buggies that they recommended.  In the end i got the maclaren techno xlr with the recaro car seat that clips on to it.  I find it good.  I walk a good bit - around the town but not cross country and the buggy is fine for this.  The rain cover is easy to put on and there is swivel wheels so its easy to move about with it.  When the baby was small he'd fall asleep in the car seat while we were driving and then I could leave him in the car seat and clip it onto the buggy without waking him.  Since he was about 5 or 6 months old i don't bother clipping the car seat on any more because he wants to be able to look around.  

The only thing i don't like about it is that the baby is facing away from you when he's in the buggy - but i think the baby is happy to be facing out so he can have a look around him.  When the baby was little and we were clipping the car seat to the buggy then he would be facing you.

We got the car seat and buggy half price in smyths - Keep on eye out on the smyths and mothercare and argos websites for good deals.


----------



## phil1147 (17 Jul 2010)

Also another great site for deals is [broken link removed] they also just opened a store on the Naas Road. We just got a full travel system including car seat for €399. Love it to bits.


----------



## Sandals (17 Jul 2010)

Have graco travel system and although its nice years old and got three uses of it, still on the go and as good as new, however never used it once baby grown out of the carseat/carrytot as main buggy just toooo large, no boot space left for shopping etc and also folding it flat/pulling it up bit too much hassle. Also very hard work entering certain buildings such as chruches, public house (for a bite to eat) that have them half doors. 

Have seen mom's using a carrytot that fits into a folding umbrella idea stand (ie one that has no buggy underneath it) and was I starting again/investing I would def buy one of them as why do I want to carry around a huge buggy when baby in carrytot seat.


----------



## BarbaraOC (20 Jul 2010)

Had a graco mosaic travel system for our first which was great value €179 for buggy and car seat ect but when second baby arrived I still needed a buggy for the 2 year old. Bought the phil & teds sport and its brilliant,, sorry that i didnt buy it in the first place, would have saved a lot of money and hassle.... Highly recommend Phil & teds and got it from website babydaysdirect.co.uk at brill price


----------



## phil1147 (22 Sep 2010)

i would recommend a travel system which allows the pushchair unit to either face towards you or away from you. Also something which has quick release wheels to help for storage in the boot of your car. Another thing to look for is a travel system which makes its own car seat. There are very expensive travel systems on the market which only work with Maxi Cosi car seats, this can be a nightmare as you have to use adapters. When you lose an adapter then you are in a pickle. Get a travel system that is a FULL travel system with none of the messing. Such as the Graco Symbio FULL travel system. Or the Bebecar FULL travel systems. Even the Cosatto Cabi FULL travel system. Dont be fooled by big, expensive names. Go shopping and find whats right for you. Dont buy from the internet either as you cannot beat buying something from a store and know you have the piece of mind if anything goes wrong!!! By the way i have the Graco Symbio which i bought from Hugz Babystore, they were doing a special for the Frame+Carrycot+Seat Unit+Car seat+Car seat base+Footmuff+Changing bag+3 separate raincovers, all for 699 - love the system as it works for us but i would recommend shopping around!!!!!


----------

